# New Betta Fish question



## dante1971 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm relatively new to aquariums, although I have existing 10 gallon and 12 gallon tanks that a running fine and stocked with various fish. I did my research before buying the first tank, reading up on aquarium maintenance, the nitrogen cycle, freshwater fish care, etc., as well as talking to others I know who are more experienced in the hobby.

Here's the situation. I purchased a six gallon tank (Marineland Pillar) for my first Betta. I cycled it first for a few weeks with the aid of some Tetra Safe Start. I waited till the readings from my test kit (API) showed pristine readings (0 ammonia and nitrite, good ph) and the temperature is 78 degrees. Last week I bought a Betta and 4 galaxy rasboras for the tank. I planned on moving the rasboras if there was an issue with keeping them with the Betta Well the Betta died unfortunately about a day after acclimating it to the new tank. It swam for a few hours, then essentially hung out near the bottom and eventually passed away. Prior to it dying, I started adding some anti-bacterial powder (tetracycline) to the water, which obviously did not help. 

I immediately removed the Betta and quarantined the galaxies, and did water changes over the next several days. The galaxies are now back in there and I put a new Betta in there (after again confirming the water properties were fine). The new Betta started doing the same thing. Now, however, he is hanging out at the top near the filter. He did finally eat a few pellets of food and swam around a bit before returning to the filter area. I'm worried about him, though, and trying to figure out what could be going on. Don't see any signs of disease as far as I can tell. By the way I should mention the galaxy rasboras have been fine through the past couple of weeks, swimming around, not hiding, eating well. The only thing I can think of is that it is a rather tall tank (about 15 inches) and the Betta may be having issues transitioning from a small cup to such a large space and getting to the top for air. The first Betta was purchased from Petco, the second from a very reputable fish/aquarium store. Sorry for the length of the post - any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MeganV (Sep 22, 2013)

Dont use any "fancy" powders or any of that crap. ONLY USE water conditioner in your new water you are putting in your tank. Betta fish are actually pretty tough for water conditions so you are just jumping the gun some on thinking too much. Just make sure you use water conditioner and a heater because they are tropical fish. Here is a helpful video.
Betta fish will commonly die when you put them with other fish too because they get anxiety about aggression and space. Some are tougher than others. They arent' used to having tank mates so it kind of puts stress on them. Start them out by themselves first and let them get comfortable with surroundings. maybe a tank near your tankmates so they can see them.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=js8kuIbQ0W0


----------



## dante1971 (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks, I'm laying off any additional water treatments except for water conditioner for tap water when I do a water change.

The new guy seems to be doing better - more swimming, eating and a little less laying on the plants or near the filter and heater (I have had a heater in there since the tank started - set to 79 degrees). Hopefully is getting more acclimated to the new surroundings. I just threw me off that we spent so much time the first couple of days hiding and resting. I have read about this behavior in Bettas, but did not think he would do that so often.


----------



## Red (Jun 13, 2013)

My betta took a few days to relax enough to start eating and exploring, it's probably just disorientating for him to be in a new home, and mine's only in a 4 gallon - a 6 gallon could be a bit more daunting at first. Does he have plenty of places to hide? Mine often hangs around the filter too - he seems to like the gentle current it makes. It's not necessarily a sign of illness. Perhaps you could take a water sample to your LFS and ask them to test it? Most LFSs do that for free and carry tests that check for things a lot of standard water tests don't.

Not sure about the powder you used, but were you aware that several standard fish treatments are toxic to Betta? It's because they have something called a labrynth organ, which means they can breathe air straight from the surface in a pinch, but a lot of medicines will damage this organ and leave them unable to breathe properly - my own LFS owner didn't know that. I research medicines for compatability with betta before I buy them now.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Do you have any plants or hides for him? How is the water flow? Bettas being surface dwelllers dont care for too much flow and with the finnage will hinder them more than anything. What is the water temp of the tank?

Glad to hear this one is doing better.


----------



## dante1971 (Sep 21, 2013)

Water temp is 79 degrees. He doesn't seem to mind the water flow too much as he actually likes being by the filter... He is out and about a bit more today. He has eaten and is swimming more often. I think its likely that, given my experience with the first fish, I interpreted his getting used to the tank as potential illness. If he goes back to the bottom and stays I will take his water in to get tested. He does have places to hide, but Ive tried not to clutter the tank too much. There are two large clumps of dwarf hairgrass and several of Kyoto plant (all live) and a decoration attached to the side he can use as a hammock. There is also a smallish rock decoration. Hopefully he has a turned a corner. I will post a picture when I get a chance - he's quite good looking (If I say so myself). 

Thanks.


----------

